# Limini coffee



## Annakate

Evening all,

has anyone had any dealings with Limini Coffee?

would appreciate opinions!

Ta muchly

xx


----------



## Glenn

Hi Anna

Go for it. A day or 2 spent with Youri will set you off on a good path. Highly recommended!


----------



## ronsil

You cannot go wrong with Youri. Bags of patience & he will get you well started.

Their coffee is not bad either!


----------



## Eyedee

Brilliant teacher, a fount of coffee knowledge and a very nice man to know.


----------



## Annakate

Thanks everyone- that's really positive news!

I have to say their package is pretty good- and I have been impressed with the customer service so far....

x


----------



## Magpie

Limini Coffee are excellent!

I did my training with Youri and he was fantastic - really patient with a wicked sense of humour to boot! I learnt so much off him in the early stages when I was setting up my Business.

I currently order 10 kg a week off them - I'm saving over £4k ans serving a better product than my previous supplier. Bex handles the ordering and I've never been let down. Everything is delivered on time without any issues.

I've also sent my staff to be trained at their centre in Bradford. They spent the day with Stuart who is an awesome trainer.

The best thing for me is the customer service. If I have a problem I only have to pick up the phone and I know that Youri, Sam, Bex or Stuart will help me in any way they can.

Where are you based? PM me if you need any more info.


----------



## hubrad

After a couple of phone conversations with Bex, I've just bought beans from them for the first time. A friend of a friend put me onto them, and as I live not far away I was able to collect.

Really friendly service, they actually seem interested in the subject and the coffee is great (I now have three blends to try); what more can one ask?

I'm seriously considering the home barista course, once my machine is fully back up to par.


----------



## YouriV

Thank you all so much from everybody here at Limini.









Youri


----------



## Silverweb

I'm off on a 2 day course with Limini. Can't wait after reading all the excellent reviews


----------

